# US SOLDIERS LEAVE IRAQ



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are US soldiers leaving Iraq.

Anyone here think that they look like the Bush baby Killers that the US Democrat biased press portrays?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

When we got home from Iraq it was the most exciting time of my life. Having been away for 14 months and not seeing your family. They held a formation with our family sitting in the stands in front of us while a General was speaking. All I could do was look at my wife with a smile on my face and my eyes swelling up. I think when I finally held her in my arms I did not let go for about 10 minutes when she told me it was time to go home.

To those that did not come home I salute you.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2007)

Amen. amen.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't really think they have been portrayed as baby killers by any serious press in the US maybe by some fringe elements but not at all by anything mainstream


----------



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

Lets see you find any photos like this in the anti Bush, Liberalist press.


----------

